# Tetra Betta Fish Bowl



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

it has been a reached consensus that Betta do not deserve to live in anything less than a gallon, and really thrive when given a 2.5 gallon or more.

Why is it fish _specialist_ manufacturers (Tetra) choose to manufacture such small aquariums as this:







and continue the myth of "bettas thrive in small enclosures" and even CALL it a BETTA bowl? 




It is a WONDERFULLY designed Idea, but i can't imagine my bettas enjoying an enclosure smaller than the 10 gallons they already have.


----------



## GawfFish (Feb 4, 2010)

My guess is sales. Customers are told bettas are cheap and need very little care, they don't feel like researching (or don't realize they should), so they don't want to buy "big" tanks. They probably think anyone who says they need larger tanks is just trying to make money. If they don't do it, others will. I don't excuse it, but perhaps that's their motivation--the bottom line.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll have to agree with GawfFish. I could only imagine it being about the money, and the company's efforts to bank off popular misconceptions. I do find it ironic, though, that a company revolving around the fishkeeping industry (Tetra, as you mentioned) would embrace such ideologies.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

It's ALL about profit margins. Aquarium manufacturers are well aware of the common misconceptions that larger aquariums require a lot of work and that smaller aquariums are 'low maintenance'. A lot of the consumers they cater to are adults who have been forced into buying a fish for their kid or people who don't have a lot of time and therefore look to fish as a 'low maintenance' pet. Therefore both groups are looking for a small, easy tank. Smaller tanks are also cheaper which is a huge factor.

In order to make people feel like they don't have to buy a big tank in order to own a fish, the company perpetuates crap that doesn't make people feel guilty about stuffing creatures into small enclosures. Basically these companies prey on the ignorance of the consumer.


----------



## BettaSCHmacK (Jan 7, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> It's ALL about profit margins. Aquarium manufacturers are well aware of the common misconceptions that larger aquariums require a lot of work and that smaller aquariums are 'low maintenance'. A lot of the consumers they cater to are adults who have been forced into buying a fish for their kid or people who don't have a lot of time and therefore look to fish as a 'low maintenance' pet. Therefore both groups are looking for a small, easy tank. Smaller tanks are also cheaper which is a huge factor.
> 
> In order to make people feel like they don't have to buy a big tank in order to own a fish, the company perpetuates crap that doesn't make people feel guilty about stuffing creatures into small enclosures. Basically these companies prey on the ignorance of the consumer.


Well put.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Tetra may know that it is creating products unsuitable for what it sells them for (I bought a 10g tetra tank and it said I could put up to 23 small goldfish in it, while it is too small for any goldfish exept the dwarf goldfish)


----------



## Iamtracy (Feb 4, 2010)

Isn't there a rule of thumb that says something to the effect of, for everyone one inch of fish he should have one gallon of water?! But this doesn't apply for bettas?! Sad.


----------

